# Books and magazines



## stevebuk (14 Feb 2014)

Hi guys
Been sorting out my stuff and I have 15 scroll saw magazines complete with patterns and several books, would anyone be interested in buying any of the books if I posted pictures, the magazines can go for the price of the postage if it will help out anyone..


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2014)

I would say please go ahead and post the pictures and see what the interest is.


----------



## nadnerb (14 Feb 2014)

Hi Steve 
I would love the mags if you wouldn't mind posting to Ireland. I could pay you with pay pal. I might also be interested in some of your books. If you send me titles and prices I will have a look
Regards
Brendan


----------



## scrimper (14 Feb 2014)

Going to be an auction!


----------



## stevebuk (14 Feb 2014)

No unfortunately no auctions, there is 15 mags so 15 members can have one each or whatever, I will only send them to one person if no one else is interested in them, but I will post photos in this thread of the books as I don't think anyone in the for sale thread will be interested..

I will post to Ireland Brendan but need to see who takes what so I know how many mags will be coming..


----------



## M P Hales (14 Feb 2014)

I'll take a share of the mags and possibly books please.

Martin


----------



## bobman (14 Feb 2014)

I wouldn't mind a couple of mags steve please


----------



## stevebuk (14 Feb 2014)

right then, this is a photo of the mags on offer, i dont know what they will cost to send but i will only charge what the postage is. 

i will leave it for a night so it gives the others that have not shown up yet a chance to grab one..

They are all complete with the patterns untouched still inside..

i have been looking for prices for the books tonight, most are about £4 but there are a couple worth up to £15 and £17 but i wont be asking for that, will post photos tomorrow night as i need to write it up too..


----------



## Alexam (15 Feb 2014)

Would love the puzzle vault or puzzel box mag. Let me know the postage and how to pay please

Alex


----------



## toesy (15 Feb 2014)

May I grab one Steve please... thank you


----------



## stevebuk (15 Feb 2014)

Hi guys
I think enough people have had a look now so if you can pm your details I will get them packed up and sent over next week for you once I have found out what the postage cost is, there are 16 mags going and 6 of you interested so if also let me know how many you are interested in I will sort it out on a first come basis..

Thank you


----------



## Skeety (16 Feb 2014)

Hi,

If you have any magazines left I would like to buy one or more depending on other requests, preferably one with a pattern for a novice scroller  If not any that are available going, just learning at the moment.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## M P Hales (16 Feb 2014)

PM sent

Thanks again Steve

M


----------



## stevebuk (16 Feb 2014)

Right guys, I have the requests and I am allocating the mags requested to the rightful people, thank you, you will have pm from me with postage price after I have posted them to you..
I will post the books in a separate thread ..

I need Brendan's , markblue777 and alexam address's please..


----------



## Grayo (17 Feb 2014)

If it's not to late Steve I would Like one or two mags or what ever there is left. If it's to late not to worry.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## stevebuk (17 Feb 2014)

Last call for Brendan , bob man , alexam and skeety address's before I divide them into the other recipients piles..


----------



## Grayo (22 Feb 2014)

Thanks Steve, Mag's arrived in the post this morning.


----------



## M P Hales (22 Feb 2014)

Thanks Steve

Arrived in todays first post (Just after 14.30)

Martin


----------



## stevebuk (22 Feb 2014)

enjoy them lads, good stuff in there..


----------



## toesy (22 Feb 2014)

Arrived this morning, huge thanks and ohhh my god, im gonna be busy..

Thank you Steve


----------



## mjw (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks steve,books and mags arrived today.

martin.


----------



## stevebuk (24 Feb 2014)

pleased to hear it guys, now get scrolling..


----------

